# Trouble's buckling - UPDATED pics 3-6-12



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our last doe to kid for a while went on her due date today. I had a feeling last night that she'd go today. Put her in her stall, and around 2pm she started getting really upset every time I left, so I ended up spending most of my time sitting with her.
She started pushing around 4pm, took her a while to get the first bubble out, and it was not what I expected! It was really thick and had a lot of yellow goo on it - never seen this before, but I've heard some people on here have had it.
Took her a while to get him out, her water did not break, and it was just such an odd birth, it was extremely hard to see the baby! Once she got the shoulders out, he was just hanging there, she must have waited a full minute or two before she started to push him out. 
My husband was there so he went in to get the baby.

Trouble is taking good care of him now, but I was very disappointed that in her second kidding she showed no instinct in him - cleaning him, etc. My husband had to dry him, and got him to nurse, but all he wanted to do was sleep. 
Eventually I had to finish drying him, and when I came in and got started, she tried to help me, and after that her motherly instinct kicked in much better.

He's now nursing without assistance, and she's doing fine with him. WHEW, busy afternoon/evening!

He weighed right at 9lbs.



















It was really hard to see him! 









Everything came out attached to his cord, so my husband had to tie it off and cut the cord with his fingernail 


















That's all I got from the birth, here are some from about 9:30pm when we went out to check on them.



















He is thicker than her twins last year.




































My favorite pic!









His ears were left folded closed, so I am hoping it corrects itself, if not I'll have to train them to lay flat. He's really cute, and despite how slow he was at first, he's getting around and nursing just fine now


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Congratulations on the :kidblue:! He is VERY cute.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Omg how adorable  Congrats!!!! Are you keeping him?


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Congratulations!!! He is adorable!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Thanks!  I snuggled with him a bit after I put his sweater on, and he didn't want to get up, soooo sooo sweet 

We won't be keeping him as he can't be registered, and sadly, we may be selling Trouble too, so they may not be here very long  It's a very VERY hard decision, because Trouble is my baby. She's not a quality doe, but she has pretty babies, and I just adore her, she's such a goofy girl. 
Unfortunately she doesn't seem to care for young kids. I've noticed this for a while now, and our first rule was, if a goat can't be trusted around our kids, the goat can't be here.
My 5yo doesn't mess with her, but one day Trouble wanted attention so I told my daughter to pet her, and she tried to butt her away. This wasn't the first time I noticed her doing something similar to this. Then last weekend she tried to butt my 7yo nephew who came over to pet her when she was laying down. That really hurt his feelings because he is CRAZY about the goats. 
IMO she needs to be in a home where she'll be loved and not around small kids.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Very cute!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

 So cute......and wonderful pictures too.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

He is very cute, congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

So cute congrats!!!! :stars: :kidblue:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Congrats on the buckling. I really like how dark red he is.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

awww he is so cute!

I agree w/your thoughts on trouble. I have younger children too and I would not take to kindly to a goat that was intentionally rough with them. Our does adore my children as do our bucks--I understand that the bucks experience rut but I still would not keep one that I felt was a danger to my kids. I do also teach my kids to respect the goats and esp. the bucks to stay away from them during rut.

I am curious to learn more about the bubble he was born in, like you suggested. Is that a normal sac? Why was it dark like that?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Yep BBB I feel the same way, especially about bucks. My 5yo usually spends all her time with Snow White, or if we have babies, she plays with them - she thinks she is a goat too and gets down on their level LOL It's pretty funny seeing a mama and babies out there, and then a human kid in the mix!

I am wondering about the bubble as well, so I am going to post about it in the kidding section now.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Congrats!!! He's adorable!!!!  So sad about Trouble though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*



Frosty1 said:


> Congrats!!! He's adorable!!!!  So sad about Trouble though.


Thanks. She's doing good with him now, and she really is a nice goat, I adore her  But she really needs a home with older kids such as young teens. She's okay to breed, but after this time you just have to expect she'll need assistance getting kids cleaned up and nursing before she takes over. 
I'm sure when we do sell she'll find a good home, but I want to make sure I get contacted if there is any issues.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Adorable  Great birthing pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

You do not know how much I want Trouble! I think she is so funny and pretty this is killing me! :doh: 
I hope you don't have to re-home her. I love seeing her pic's on here. My fav is the one with her leg stuck out like she wants you to kiss her hoof. 

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*



mrs. lam said:


> You do not know how much I want Trouble! I think she is so funny and pretty this is killing me! :doh:
> I hope you don't have to re-home her. I love seeing her pic's on here. My fav is the one with her leg stuck out like she wants you to kiss her hoof.
> 
> Gina


Aww Thanks Gina I know, it's heartbreaking and has me :hair: She's just a goof! She does that foot thing every time she wants something and doesn't know how else to tell me! But that pic was the first time she'd ever done that. It's going to be 55 tomorrow I am hoping to get her and her baby outside tomorrow. He'll be 4 days old and he's ready to get out, he's a short guy, but seems MUCH thicker than her kids last year were but they were spitting image of her <she's not a thick doe>. Today he went out while I was feeding and walked out the front door to check out the snow.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Congrats!!! Trouble is such a cutie, and I love her little son!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble's buckling*

Finally got Trouble and her buckling outside for a while today. They went out for an hour this morning and for a couple of hours in the afternoon. He's a little slower than the doelings, so I don't like to leave him out with Snow White as she can be a meannie, and he doesn't realize he needs to stay away from her.

I have to say...I really adore this guy! He's really pretty, and much MUCH nicer than the twins she had last year! He's got broad shoulders, which is really hard to tell in the stall, but once you get him outside and get a front view of him, wow, no wonder she had such a hard delivery!

He's got one ear I am going to tape tomorrow, just needs to be trained to lay flat, since his ears were basically the very last thing to get cleaned they wanted to stay closed.

What do you all think of him? Think he's nice? or? Trouble is tall and long, but she must take after the nubian in her because she is not wide at all, a very petite built doe. She's really doing a much MUCH better job being a mom now, much better than the start she had last year with her twins.










He's peeing, but standing so nice LOL



























YUM!













































He's very sweet, and friendly, was following my son around


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't now if he's quality or not, but he sure gets an A+ in cute factor :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O wow he is very stout. I do like him....maybe when he is older he can come live up in northern Indiana. I would like to get a second buck and was planning of a black one but I would rather pick quality over color. Then I will finally meet you all LOL. Him and Cindy can be Boyfriend and girlfriend LOL.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow he is stout... I love him!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love that face! Especially with the tongue sticking out! haha
Any name ideas for him? Do you have any plans?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No names yet, but my son wants to call him.... JACK LOL I told him what about MAC? hehe...Jack Da Mac <just kidding!!!>. 
We won't keep him as he isn't registerable, but wow wish he was, he's a pretty guy! We may be selling Trouble and her buckling in the next few weeks  We'll see, I may try to hang on to them until he is weaned so we can see how Big Bang's first buckling turns out 
Trouble isn't particularly fond of my 5yo daughter, she doesn't go out of her way to be mean to her, but if my daughter approaches her to pet her she raises her hair, and has butted her a few times. She also did this with my nephew a couple of weeks ago who is 7. 
Pregnancy is no excuse for that, and our first rule was any goat that can't be trusted with our youngest daughter, can't be here.

it's hard though because we've had her for almost 2 years now, she's my 'brat,' but the goats are for my kids, and for kids who come to visit, and therefore I want safe goats. We don't have this problem at all with Snow White, Madison or Ithma, just Trouble  She'd make a great doe for older kids and adults, great pet, and gives pretty babies.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

He is so darn cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is nice looking!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I still kind of want him.....I wish you were closer.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Too bad about Trouble, she's such a pretty girl! If you were closer I'd take her off your hands

My girl Lissa doesn't really like little kids either. She butts them sometimes, but mostly tries to bite them. I always have to stand by her head when there are kids around. She'll stand them for a while, but eventually (20 min later) she gets fed up. She's very tolerant and loving of older kids, just not ones her shoulder height or lower haha. I love her too much to care, plus we don't have little kids around often.

Trouble does look to always have a glare on her face lol
Such a handsome boy though


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

So cute and his little jacket, just so precious!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  He's doing great, starting to adventure more and more! Today he was brave and crossed the creek! We have a pallet that has very small gaps between boards that is over the creek so the babies can cross. So they were all back in the woods browsing today, a beautiful day for it and suddenly it went from certain things growing to many things starting to grow! 

He is an absolute SWEETIE. OMG we ALWAYS fall for Trouble's bucklings! Last year she had a weak buckling and a tiny doeling - both were identical and identical to her! He was our baby. 

And now 'Max' is our baby! Yep that's his name! He LOVES to snuggle, he loves to nibble on your chin when your holding him. He has a folded ear, not a big deal, so we put some cardboard/tape on it to train it to lay flat, and the entire time I was doing that, he wanted to fall asleep in my daughters arms he was so comfortable. 
He has a big/full belly that makes him feel chunky, and he has the 'rolls' on his neck already!


----------

